# Sunt o fire vesela



## mikasa_90

Ciao !

Sunt o fire vesela
I am a happy character


----------



## CriHart

mikasa_90 said:


> Ciao !
> 
> Sunt o fire vesela
> I am a happy character




mda...something like that or I am a happy person


----------



## mikasa_90

In Italian I can say in fact: Ho un carattere allegro or sono una persona allegra


----------

